# Buying A House with needing Any Loans At All



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Buying A House without needing Any Loans At All*

Hello

How would you like to buy a house without needing to show your credit rating, without needing a job, actually without needing any finacial loans at all.

Two Methods of achieving this is;
1- be the first to reveal 0.00 and you get $700,000.00 cash to buy a house anywhere in Australia in cash, That's right you can go bargain with the seller as you will be giving them a cash cheque for the total amount in one hit.

No Loans required and you then become the owner of a fully paid for house.

2- This is for those that do have some money but don't want to pay full price for a house.

Reveal the price and be the first to click on BUY IT NOW and all you pay is the revealed price and you get to choose where you want to buy your house in Australia.

Find out more buy going to (ozyrevabid . com . au) and save 100s of 1000s of dollars.

Support Ozy Rev A Bid means supporting Australians.

Thank You


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

sp001d2403 said:


> i am happy after seeee


Hi

Whay are you happy about and has it anything to do with my topic please.

Cheers


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

sp001d2403 said:


> Buying A House without needing Any Loans At All


Hi

Thank you

It is a great way of buying a house.

Just need to let the rest of Australian see it the same way which is why we are after investors of $50,000.00 plus so we can Advertise on TV and let everyone know.

One of the differences with us compared to real estates is we will be giving most of our profits back to the community and not lining our pockets and living in mansions.

OzyRevABid and all of Ozy Industries websites are combined to supporting the community.

Cheers


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your ideas and helping us.


----------



## phil1ooo (Jan 8, 2010)

Barbaragabogrecan said:


> Thanks for sharing your ideas and helping us.


Hello

There is even another method as well at Ozy Rev A Bid which you reveal the price and be the first to reveal 0.00 and you get $700,000.00 cash to buy a house anywhere in Australia.

Again no loans, banks, credit checks, or work history required or needed.

Cheers


----------

